# Stem-length & adjustable angle stems



## fixit-daddy (Feb 23, 2010)

I've seen several threads that seem to imply that stems shorter than 90mm are "too short"... I measured the stem on my early 80's road-bike at 2-1/2" (63.5mm) from center of quill to center of handle-bar. (75-degree angle). 

I'm considering replacing the quill with an adjustable one - to get both a little more height and longer extension and am wondering:

1) If stems <90mm are bad - why was my bike built with one that's a full inch shorter than that ?

2) What impact will a longer stem have on handling. (The one I'm considering is available in both 90mm and 110mm length.)


----------



## re-cyclist (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a 60mm stem on my bike to compensate for a top tube that's probably too long. It works fine for me, but I'm interested to hear others' opinion on this subject.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Who says they're too short? All they do is hold the bars. They're hardly involved in steering the bike. Bikes steer by leaning over, not turning the handlebars. This effectively takes the stem out of play as anything but a bar holder.

BTW, I use a 140mm stem on my bike. Maybe somebody will say that's too long. It's not.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I just swapped out the stock 110mm stem on my bike with a 100mm adjustable stem. I haven't been able to take it out yet for a first-hand account of the difference it makes. I can tell you, though that the conventional wisdom of those who argue about stem length is that the shorter the stem, the shorter the turn radius for the handlebars. Like cars with different sized steering wheels. So, subtle steering changes have a more dramatic effect on the road. Some folks characterize this as making the bike's handling more "squirrely".

I'll pass along some good advice I received, if the stem setup works for you, pay no attention to the "conventional wisdom".


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's not that a 75mm stem is bad, more, it may be an indicator that a bike is sized too large for the rider and that's being compensated by shortening reach to bars. Conversely, a stem longer than 120mm may indicate the bike is sized too small. Also, going too long or too short will change f/r rider weight distribution which, if changed enough, has far more potential to affect handling than the length of a stem.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Who says they're too short? All they do is hold the bars. They're hardly involved in steering the bike. Bikes steer by leaning over, not turning the handlebars. This effectively takes the stem out of play as anything but a bar holder.
> 
> BTW, I use a 140mm stem on my bike. Maybe somebody will say that's too long. It's not.


I would think if your hands/front weight distribution are behind, in front of, or right over the center of the wheel would indeed impact handling. And seeing as though that's dictated by the stem length I'd have to disagree. I know my bike handles slightly different depending how far in/out my hands are.

OP, there's no blanket rule on stem length. What's optimal would be on a bike to bike bases. Assuming whoever designed your bike knew what they were doing, between the head tube angle and the anticipated height of the bars that's the stem length it took to put your hands/front weight where the designer felt was optimal. Also depends what type of ride feel they were going for.

Generally a longer stem with soften the steering and a shorter one will make it quicker. If you want to test this to see if I'm full of it or not just move your hands back and forth along the hoods and see if you notice any impact on steering. I'm pretty sure as you bring your hands into your body you'll feel the steering a little quicker and a little softer when you stretch out.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Hank Stamper said:


> Generally a longer stem with soften the steering and a shorter one will make it quicker. If you want to test this to see if I'm full of it or not just move your hands back and forth along the hoods and see if you notice any impact on steering. I'm pretty sure as you bring your hands into your body you'll feel the steering a little quicker and a little softer when you stretch out.


Theoretically correct, but the changes you might feel are not just because of the change in steering arm (only about 15% going from a 90 mm to a 120 mm stem or vice-versa), but also because of a shift in the center of mass. As a matter of fact, horizontally moving one's butt (either by sliding on- or repositioning the saddle) has a much greater effect on steering than any reasonable stem change ever could.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Does it work?*



fixit-daddy said:


> I've seen several threads that seem to imply that stems shorter than 90mm are "too short"... I measured the stem on my early 80's road-bike at 2-1/2" (63.5mm) from center of quill to center of handle-bar. (75-degree angle).
> 
> I'm considering replacing the quill with an adjustable one - to get both a little more height and longer extension and am wondering:
> 
> ...


Do you have a handling problem, or does the fit seem uncomfortable? If not, don't worry about it. Guidelines are just that -- not rules. Your bike may have been equipped with a shorter stem than usual because it has a longer top tube; that was the style with some frames.

On the other hand, you mention a wish for " a little more height". If that means you are uncomfortable because the bar is too low, first raise the stem to the max height (there's a line on it) and see if that's enough. That easy adjustment is the one advantage of the old quill stems. If that's not enough, you can possibly find a stem with a longer quill that fits your headtube and bar. It may not be worth the trouble.



> I'm considering replacing the quill with an adjustable one


I don't know what this means. Adjustable what? All quill stems are height adjustable. If you mean replacing your quill stem with an adapter plus an adjustable threadless stem, that's a whole lot of trouble and expense for possibly no gain.


----------



## fixit-daddy (Feb 23, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Do you have a handling problem, or does the fit seem uncomfortable? If not, don't worry about it. Guidelines are just that -- not rules. Your bike may have been equipped with a shorter stem than usual because it has a longer top tube; that was the style with some frames.
> 
> On the other hand, you mention a wish for " a little more height". If that means you are uncomfortable because the bar is too low, first raise the stem to the max height (there's a line on it) and see if that's enough. That easy adjustment is the one advantage of the old quill stems. If that's not enough, you can possibly find a stem with a longer quill that fits your headtube and bar. It may not be worth the trouble.


Handling is fine - just trying to fine-tune the fit for best comfort. I'm already at max height for the factory stem. Truthfully - I'm not certain whether I need/want the bars a little higher, further forward, or both. (I know - higher shortens reach while forward or lower lengthens it.) 

You may be quite right about not being worth the trouble, since I would have to remove brake levers, etc. from the bars to switch stems. Maybe I just need to do a little more stretching before I ride... Also, I just replaced my pedals, and will be going clipless for the first time - so will probably hold off on doing anything with the stem, at-least until I get used to that change.




JCavilia said:


> I don't know what this means. Adjustable what? All quill stems are height adjustable. If you mean replacing your quill stem with an adapter plus an adjustable threadless stem, that's a whole lot of trouble and expense for possibly no gain.


In addition to the normal quill-height adjustment they have an adjustable angle - which allows for additional adjustment.. by pivoting the 'extension' upward (angle higher above horizontal), one can trade some forward extension for a little more height... here is an example: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BVW5A4/?tag=beaurich0116-20.


----------

